# Anacharis



## MattS (Jan 10, 2005)

When should growing anacharis be pruned and the stems planted for good healty growth..

how far down on the stalk should you trim the old plant?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I wait for my stem plants to reach the surface before I prune them back. About 5 nodes down is a good, you can cut less/more if you desire depending on the look you are going for. Just trimming off the tops will make them bush out.


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

trenac said:


> I wait for my stem plants to reach the surface before I prune them back. About 5 nodes down is a good, you can cut less/more if you desire depending on the look you are going for. Just trimming off the tops will make them bush out.


Not to mention they just look bad (IMHO)


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

mine product roots from various places, should i be cutting them at the roots and planting the roots into my sand?


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

arellanon said:


> Not to mention they just look bad (IMHO)


Each person has his or her own taste, but I must say anacharis is not a popular plant.

MattS, it doesn't matter where you cut a stem plant. You may cut at the roots or not. The best thign to do is to plan how you want u'r tank/aquascape to look like and cut accodingly to that design.

If you are not goign to cut at the roots, but do not like the sight of the roots, trim just the roots. Or hide them behind a midground plant.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As far as the roots go, all stem plants will produce roots at their nodes, some more than others. It's normal and natural, as litesky said, if you don't like the way they look trim them. But if you have a lot of stems that will get old real quick. I just let mine go until I trim and replant.


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

the look doesnt bother me, i just wanted to make sure i wasnt doingsomething wrong by letting them grow.

thanks a bunch!


----------

